# Identifying my Kieffer?



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I am trying to find out how old my Kieffer saddle is and their website was not at all useful. Anybody know what the serial number means on the saddle? It reads 1018D1.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Email Kieffer with the serial number and photos. [email protected] or [email protected]


----------

